# Sample images taken with Sigma 50-500 OS - all at 500mm



## ottor (Jun 21, 2012)

I rented a Sigma 'bigma' 50-500 Stabelized lens for 10 days, and I don't see the problem with softness at 500mm .. All these shots were taken wide open and have had either no post sharpening, or some had very minimal done.. I love this lens, but it's not one to carry around all day for sure !! I had a backpack, tripod and camera w/lens attached - walked full day around San Diego Wild Animal Safari Park, another day walked the entire San Diego Zoo, and that was enough for me ... Impossible to wear around the neck, it's still not one to just 'carry around'... without a wheelbarrow......


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 22, 2012)

The image resolution is massively reduced, thus this "test" is pretty worthless.


----------



## Terenas1986 (Jun 22, 2012)

That giraffe looks like it's a plush!! ))

Nice images ... I think its a nice lens from these samples.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 22, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> The image resolution is massively reduced, thus this "test" is pretty worthless.



I think that's being a bit overdramatic about things.  Image 2 is pretty sharp to my eyes, and the effect you are citing would only soften things.

Images hosted from other sites tend to retain more sharpness than when things are uploaded to the gallery here (well, depending on how good the other site is), from what I've seen at least.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 24, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> The image resolution is massively reduced, thus this "test" is pretty worthless.



For reduced IQ ... @ 500mm wide open ... the images look pretty good.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 24, 2012)

Post a 100% crop sample


----------



## ottor (Jun 24, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Post a 100% crop sample


----------



## Markw (Jun 24, 2012)

Honestly, the cheetah shot looks a bit oversharpened.  I know you say it's only a bit sharpened at all, but it still looks a bit overdone.

All of the shots look quite nice, though.  I've always wanted the lens.  Now, with the D800, I'm not sure it'd hold up well enough to such a demanding sensor, unfortunately.

Mark


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 24, 2012)

Flickr adds a sharpening pass on upload.


----------



## ottor (Jun 24, 2012)

It's hard to remember exactly what i did to each photo, but I believe I used the Hi Pass Filter at 3.5.. Normally don't use too much of that setting. This really didnt need "too much" sharpening, and I guess i could have left it alone, but the lens really suprized me based on the comments about the softness..


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 24, 2012)

Markw said:


> Honestly, the cheetah shot looks a bit oversharpened.  I know you say it's only a bit sharpened at all, but it still looks a bit overdone.
> 
> All of the shots look quite nice, though.  I've always wanted the lens.  Now, with the D800, I'm not sure it'd hold up well enough to such a demanding sensor, unfortunately.
> 
> Mark



Only one way to find out...


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 24, 2012)

This lens will work okay on most current dslr's, but as soon as 30+ megapixels will start becoming the standard for amateurs, this lens won't be able to deliver good IQ at 100% crops.


----------

